# Dämpfer Float R am Spicy 316 2008 defekt?



## wellenreiter_hh (3. November 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ein Lapierre Spicy 316 von 2008 in Rahmengröße M.

Ich habe das Problem, dass sich der Hinterbaudämpfer schon bei leichten Sprüngen (20cm) extrem weit eindrückt. Der Gummiring hat dann nur noch weniger als 1cm bis zum Ende :-(
Ich bin 177 und 85kg schwer. Wenn ich auf dem Fahrrad sitze taucht der Dämpfer ordnungsgemäß 18mm ein. 
Der Druck liegt so bei 14 Bar.

Ist der Dämpfer defekt? Was kann da defekt sein? Da Dämpfer verliert keinen Druck, aber könnte es bei meinem Problem helfen mal ein neues Dichtkit einzubauen? 
Ist die Druckkammer vielleicht auch für mein Gewicht zu Groß/Klein?

Ich bin echt Ratlos. Ich habe das Fahrrad erst seit nem halben Jahr. Und kann daher leider nicht sagen, ob dieses Problem schon länger, oder schon bei Auslieferung bestand.

Danke für Eure Unterstützung
ciao


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. November 2011)

Den Effekt einer kleineren Luftkammer kannst du testen: Luft ablassen, Sicherungsring entfernen  und dann die äußere Lufkammer abziehen. dort einen Kunststoffstreifen passender Größe rein legen und wieder aufschieben. Sicherungsring wieder einsetzen, aufpumpen. Wenn's danach soweit besser ist, dass der Feder nur bei großen Sprüngen >1m voll ausgenutzt wird dann wars das.

Es kann aber auch sein, dass der Dämpfungsteil Luft gezogen hat und deshalb so durchrauscht. Durch die Luftblasen im Öl nimmt dann die Dämpfung ab. Das sollte hörbar sein, wenn du den Dämpfer drucklos (Ventil am besten ganz raus schrauben) langsam ein- und ausfederst. Wenn das Einfedern deutliche Schlürfgeräusche macht, ist wohl ein Service des Hydraulikteils notwendig. Das geht allerdings nicht so einfach, vor allem in der heimischen Werkstatt. Die Ersatzteile gibts in Deutschland meines Wissens nicht so zu kaufen, und das System steht unter ordentlichem Druck, >30 bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

